# Another M&P 9 Owner!!!



## Doberman (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I went to the local shooter supply and purchased my M&P 9..... Only problem is the FBI put a hold on me..... so now I have to wait untill the 19th to pick it up.... :smt076

No biggie, I go tomorrow to submit my CCW application..... :smt023

Any way, I have been lurking here for a while and only posted a few times, so I thought I would post about my new purchase!


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats! Sucks about the wait, but I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase. S&W makes a great gun. I loved my 4006 40cal. But raising a family....had to pay some bills so said goodbye to it. Start buying some different ammo right now so when you get your gun you can find out what it likes to eat the best. Buy up some good cheap plinking ammo too. Hate that you have to wait to get it but when you do be sure to update us on what it likes and how you like it. I am sure you will be very satisfied. HAVE FUN


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Good choice.:smt023


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

good choice, I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had mine about 18 months and it has been flawless. It fits my had perfectly and is the main reason I purchased a M&P357 Sig as my everyday carry. Both have been flawless up to this point.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas.

Congratulations on you new purchase, I am sure you will enjoy it. :smt038


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on the newgun. I am sure that you will enjoy it.


----------



## Doberman (Dec 17, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks guy's for the well wishes...... I have been busy.... 
I put 200 rounds through it with absolutly no problems
Picked up an Insight WX150 Tactical Weapon Light
Bought a gun vault
Joined the NRA
Picked up my CCW license
and my Cross Breed super Tuck Deluxe just came in the mail this past Saturday......

Life is so good right now!!!!!! :smt1099


----------

